# Can i turbo a 2.8 A6?



## tbruneau90 (Mar 26, 2008)

Can i turbo a 2.8 A6? 
What would it take to do it?
And what could happen if i did?


----------



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)

check your PM's


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Can i turbo a 2.8 A6? (tbruneau90)*

yes you can turbo any vehicle. It's simply a matter of engine management (tuning of the ecu) if you can over come that obstacle all you would need to do is get an appropriate sized turbo (s) (learn how to read some turbo maps), Buy a bunch of oil line, oil pump, wastegate, lots of piping and hose clamps/fittings. this applies to front and "remote" mount turbo's. search is your friend


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Can i turbo a 2.8 A6? (zebinheimer)*

You'd be better off supercharging it with the supercharger kit already made for your engine. Works so well with the engine that it doesn't even need a oil cooler or intercooler!
$4,8000 though. Keep in mind that you would spend way more than that in fabrication to turbo the 2.8.
Here is the link to the 2.8 supercharger kit. Bolts on.
http://www.superchargersonline...ive=1


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Can i turbo a 2.8 A6? (frankinstyn)*

Heard of a guy over here who mounted the PES supercharger on ihs 2.8, and he had to have it mapped, as the PES map didn't work well with his ECU. This may be because of difference in fuel quality, ECU differences between USA and Europe, and stuff like that. He got 295 horses out of the 2.8, that's 102 horses more than a stock engine.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Can i turbo a 2.8 A6? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Heard of a guy over here who mounted the PES supercharger on ihs 2.8, and he had to have it mapped, as the PES map didn't work well with his ECU. This may be because of difference in fuel quality, ECU differences between USA and Europe, and stuff like that. He got 295 horses out of the 2.8, that's 102 horses more than a stock engine.

yup...thats my plan for my engine.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Can i turbo a 2.8 A6? (tbruneau90)*

Save your money and just buy an A6 4.2!!!!


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Can i turbo a 2.8 A6? (B5Speedo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5Speedo* »_Save your money and just buy an A6 4.2!!!!









If I buy a larger wider car with a v8 then I'll buy an A8 instead of an A6. More features with an aluminum body.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Can i turbo a 2.8 A6? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_ This may be because of difference in fuel quality, ECU differences between USA and Europe, and stuff like that. He got 295 horses out of the 2.8, that's 102 horses more than a stock engine.

So Perl,
That implies the 2.8 has 193 hp. I had read that the US A4 2.8 was rated to 190hp, similar enough to take in account different emissions hardware. What has me confused is my owners manual states that my 2.8 is rated at 200 hp. Now this is not a huge difference, but I am wondering why there is a difference. Don't you have higher octane then we have here in NA?


----------

